# My newest labs



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I *think* my endo will be contacting me today. I want to be sure of myself when and if he does call. My labs are as follows:

TSH-3.72 0.34 - 5.60 range
T4 Free-0.95 0.58 - 1.64 range
Phosphorous-3.8 2.5 - 4.6 range
T3 Free-2.6 2.3 - 4.2 range

Any and all suggestions appreciated


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How are you feeling?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Octavia,

I'm still feeling kind of worn out, and not much energy. I am hoping my numbers are close enough for my Endo to ok me for knee surgery. Technically, they are all "in range". I think I need my TSH down a little lower. I had lots of energy at undetectable TSH lol. I'm still waiting to see if he calls. If not, I'll call there around 3ish and ask for a callback. Aren't the T3, T4 Frees the ones that should be nearer the 75% or so range?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Forgot to ask...what is the role of phosphorous regarding thyroid problems? I can't find much on it. Or, I'm wondering, I have had a little swelling in my one foot on and off since surgery, and maybe he tested because of that?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> I *think* my endo will be contacting me today. I want to be sure of myself when and if he does call. My labs are as follows:
> 
> TSH-3.72 0.34 - 5.60 range
> T4 Free-0.95 0.58 - 1.64 range
> ...


Are you not on thyroxine replacement yet? Those numbers definitely reflect hypothyroid and more importantly your active hormone which is the FREE T3 is in the basement.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

jsgarden1 said:


> Hi Octavia,
> 
> I'm still feeling kind of worn out, and not much energy. I am hoping my numbers are close enough for my Endo to ok me for knee surgery. Technically, they are all "in range". I think I need my TSH down a little lower. I had lots of energy at undetectable TSH lol. I'm still waiting to see if he calls. If not, I'll call there around 3ish and ask for a callback. Aren't the T3, T4 Frees the ones that should be nearer the 75% or so range?


Regarding the 75% of range goal...that may or may not be right for you. My advice is to go by your labs AND by how you are feeling. It sounds to me that you feel best at a lower TSH...so if that means closer to 75% of range for Free T3 and Free T4, then that is what you should shoot for. Hopefully your doctor will look beyond your labs and look into how you are feeling, and adjust accordingly.

I know nothing about phosphorous and thyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> Forgot to ask...what is the role of phosphorous regarding thyroid problems? I can't find much on it. Or, I'm wondering, I have had a little swelling in my one foot on and off since surgery, and maybe he tested because of that?


This may be the reason........
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3169869/


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Andros, I had my TT 6 weeks ago and am on 137 levothyroxine. Only other script I am on is the 50,000 Vit D, as I was tanked on that. He didn't check that on this bloodwork, but I have it scheduled for the 6 week bloodwork along with quite a few other things.

Next blood workup:

Comprehensive Metabolic panel
Hemoglobin A1C
Lipid Panel
Uric Acid
TSH
T4Free
Calcium
Phosphorus
Vit. D
Insulin Serum
T3 Free

I am still having such a time with my memory...maybe it's not hypo related...maybe I'm just getting old...ugh.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH-3.72 0.34 - 5.60 range
> T4 Free-0.95 0.58 - 1.64 range
> T3 Free-2.6 2.3 - 4.2 range


You are hypo in these labs.

Mid range FT-4 is 1.11
Mid range FT-3 is 3.55

Your goal is 1/2 to 3/4 range.

You need to bump up your replacement.


----------

